# ENTJ, INTJ, ENTP & INTP are stranded on an island...



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember this was a topic in the NT forum some time ago. This video came up in my recommendations and I found it amusing :tickled_pink:


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I remember this was a topic in the NT forum some time ago. This video came up in my recommendations and I found it amusing :tickled_pink:


xNTPs would probably wander off, end up finding a portal to a higher dimension and would be stranded (or freed) in said dimension as they observe and laugh at the ENTJ and INTJ as they butt heads throughout the process.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

step one. use the intp to invent male pregnancy. use said invention on intj

step two. convince the entj that the intp is good firewood

step three. explain to the intj that the entj is too controlling and that he's already turned one of us into firewood, how long before he kindles us?

step four. populate island the entp/intj gaybies and take over the world


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

Marshy14 said:


> ninjahitsawall said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this was a topic in the NT forum some time ago. This video came up in my recommendations and I found it amusing
> ...


Plot twist, this was not another dimension... but a portal that goes into the future. In a society stictly governs by the ENTJ and INTJ xD


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

INTJ: Brainstorms and creates plan to get off the island

ENTJ: Assigns each person a role based on the plan

INTP: Is unhappy with the role they are assigned. When given a chance to switch roles we learn they prefer not to have any role.

ENTP: Opens a can of worms by asking "Why do we want to leave the island?"


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I would just draw dicks in the sand, to be honest.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

kinkaid said:


> INTJ: Brainstorms and creates plan to get off the island
> 
> ENTJ: Assigns each person a role based on the plan
> 
> ...


The INTP does have a role. As bait.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaboomz said:


> step one. use the intp to invent male pregnancy. use said invention on intj
> 
> step two. convince the entj that the intp is good firewood
> 
> ...


Why can't the INTJ invent the male pregnancy tech? Or the INTP gives it to them and the INTJ uses it on the ENTP instead. :laughing:


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Why can't the INTJ invent the male pregnancy tech? Or the INTP gives it to them and the INTJ uses it on the ENTP instead. :laughing:


cuz i can't pull off the fat look


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaboomz said:


> cuz i can't pull off the fat look


Sure, that's what they all say :wink:


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Sure, that's what they all say :wink:


you're making my gaybies and that's that. you can be grand high emperor of the world. i'll make the gaybie catapult that destroys our enemies from our island paradise


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaboomz said:


> you're making my gaybies and that's that. you can be grand high emperor of the world. i'll make the gaybie catapult that destroys our enemies from our island paradise


Why can't we just do in vitro like what women are gonna be doing with their gaybies? That's the future for gaybies.


----------



## Peace Maker (Mar 22, 2016)

XNTJs get into a fight over who should do what
ENTP fucks around
INTP watches everything happen as he thinks of ways to escape
ENTJ wins the fight because higher Se
ENTP finds INTJ's body and starts arguing with the ENTJ about what to do with it
INTP does the maths that helps them escape
ENTJ loses the arguement and agrees to help
ENTP gets lost wandering around
ENTJ has had enough so he ties INTP to a pole and forces him to work
INTP fakes his own death to stop working but accidentally kills himself
ENTP finds his way back, finds the dead INTP and has had enough as well, so he stabs ENTJ with the spear he made while he was wandering.
ENTP lives on the island until he dies


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Why can't we just do in vitro like what women are gonna be doing with their gaybies? That's the future for gaybies.


if we aren't having sex, i'll be putting you in the gaybie catapult and spending the rest of my life having an existential debate with the INTP over the inconsistencies and practicality of world domination.

i choose you because you're ambitious and pragmatic. in all honestly, the entj makes even more sense...but i'd end up catapulting him anyway because they aren't built for long term relationships where they can't order people about

i love you....MAKE ME SOME GAYBIES


----------



## nool (Jun 27, 2016)

ENTJ immediately begins delegating shelter-building tasks
INTP refuses to participate because we need to be absolutely certain that this is the best place and method for shelter-building
INTJ decides this is pointless and about to go in circles, goes away to live alone down the beach away from these clowns
ENTP and INTP continue questioning ENTJ's directions
ENTP convinces ENTJ the best course of action is for ENTJ to stay and work while the NTPs go scout
ENTJ leaves to go find the NTPs, as they have been gone some time
INTJ uses this opportunity to steal all the best resources from ENTJ's campsite
ENTJ discovers the NTPs sitting on a log drinking coconuts debating over Lord of the Flies
ENTJ initially tells them off and leaves them to die together but discovers their camp ransacked and INTJ's, down the beach, has disappeared. The other 3 never see or hear from INTJ again, who has become a reclusive swanson-esque bushperson.
ENTJ realizes they can't survive without the other two. As the sun is setting and ENTJ approaches the coconut beach, he discovers the NTPs dancing around a raging fire, drunk off pirate moonshine rum they found in the forest screaming the lyrics to "All by myself" obviously making fun of both NTJs
ENTP laughs and smacks INTP on the back, who loses footing, tumbles into the fire and is burned alive.
ENTP staggers back, chuckles "whoops, more for me" and takes a big swig of rum
ENTJ knocks ENTP out.
ENTJ nurses ENTP back to health, but they need food and are getting hungrier.
ENTP convinces ENTJ it's okay to eat INTP's body (after all, it _is_ even cooked already).
ENTJ figures out ENTP only did this to horde the coconuts and never actually ate any INTP
ENTJ murder-suicides


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

/meh. only one thing matters:

are there books?


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

This thread became hilarious once the INTP's arrived. 

Also, I admit to being the ENTJ in _her _scenario. I'd fight ENTP's all day on such an important matter, but her proposed ENTP I'd just have to distract with a banana or something. Then the INTJ would join my side to become my Darth Vader apparently, and then we scoop up the INTP and his perfect schematics. 

But personally, I would be most concerned with maintaining a unified group. We'd have the least chances with petty arguments, disagreements, and morale sinkers.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Kaboomz said:


> step one. use the intp to invent male pregnancy.


why?


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

lilysocks said:


> why?


intp will be much more receptive to doing something seemingly inane in an otherwise dire situations, 

intj will want something more practical, like getting off island. 

if i provide him with an army of gaybies, i can satisfy the practicality and the ambition. in hindsight, i ought to keep the intp around to help design our island paradise. saves me making the gaybie catapult too

i like your idea! more sex, more gaybies, faster world domination, and i have a new friend! see. this is why you guys are essential. you just make everything better!

ps. i'd totally let you stay if you didn't have a vagina. misogyny aside, if i can't influence you on a sexual level, i don't trust your power hunger not to undermine our resort and ultimately turn it all into nonsense :tongue:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaboomz said:


> intp will be much more receptive to doing something seemingly inane in an otherwise dire situations,
> 
> intj will want something more practical, like getting off island.
> 
> ...


now that you mention it, if there are male and female NT's on the island the whole gaybie effort seems a bit much...


----------

